# Playboy Halloween Tickets 22 Grand



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I found this on craigslist. I'm going to ask the wife if I can increase this year's Halloween budget.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/1873628080.html

"Yes you read correctly, 10 tickets to THE PLAYBOY MANSION Price includes VIP CABANA with private server and all you can eat and drink, Top shelf and gourmet buffet, This is a RARE opportunity to get behind the Gates of the Playboy Mansion. 
Too many extras to list, VISA MC Ok contact Steve for more details Costumes required !!!!! High Rollers who are young at heart are welcome !!! Each guest must be registered in advance. Cabana is $10,000 and the 10 tickets can be broken down on 10 different VISA MC Cards, I have my photos from last years event, this year I am going in the pool !!!! "


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This event would kill me. I would have a heart attack spending the 22 grand, and then another one when i got there and saw those girls.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds more like a not-so-rare opportunity to be bilked out of 22 grand


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Overrated


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

For 22 grand, I think they should come here and take care of the yard and house.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds more like a not-so-rare opportunity to be bilked out of 22 grand


So Roxy, I shouldn't have bought those tickets? :googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I could get so much more for 22 grand. WAAAAAYYYY more. So much more even the devil would call and say " Tone it down buddy, tone it down".


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Just think of all the props you could make for 22 grand............


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"Pardon me ladies. Does anyone have any grey poupon? My sandwitch is a little limp."


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Spooky1, can I go with you? I've been to the mansion 3 times for work but never at an "event". He He, I've got 5 bucks I could chip in. I just posted this ad 'cause it cracked me up that first - it's on craigslist and second - 22 fricken grand! Just wanted to make sure you know that I'm not connected with this , even though I am a Steve. (If this was me I wouldn't be selling it)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Overrated


I agree with The Creepster. Waaaay overrated. You could find the same thing going to the gym for only 40 a month! Minus the cabana of course


----------

